# MRC Prodigy Advance



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys if any of you dont already have a DCC system, I would highly recommend this one. Its very easy to set up and program locos. And controls up to 19 functions. 3.5amp power out put will run 4 DCC/Sound equipped locomotives and has a wireless adapter and JMRI capability. 2 and 4 digit addressing system. Im loving mine and very very happy I got this one and not the Digitrax Zephyr or NCE Pro Cab.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a great system by all accounts. The only aspect I would criticize is its very difficult to operate one handed with the knob at the bottom of the unit, unlike the PowerCab.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Its a great system by all accounts. The only aspect I would criticize is its very difficult to operate one handed with the knob at the bottom of the unit, unlike the PowerCab.



Yeah ive got big hands so it doesnt really bother me too much. But if thats the only gripe, its a pretty great DCC system. The NCE power cab starter set is only 2.5amps and the wand is much bigger.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I use a prodigy express and now with JMRI software its a great system and i can get stuff off ebay very reasonably so I find MRC great


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just don't be tempted by their decoders.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Just don't be tempted by their decoders.


I agree completely. MRC DCC systems are great. MRC decoders are great... paperweights!

I've been happily using an MRC Prodigy Advance2 Wireless for almost a decade now. The "two handed operation" doesn't bother me, as it's only an issue when programming. I can cycle through the memorized loco stack, change the throttle, and operate lights and whistle / horn one handed.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Its a great system by all accounts. The only aspect I would criticize is its very difficult to operate one handed with the knob at the bottom of the unit, unlike the PowerCab.


I can understand that. But tbh I don't have a problem using mine one handed (turning the knob with my thumb).
I have to agree it's a very good system, programming is so simple when compared to Digitrax and even the Procab.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have found that the MRC motor decoders are sub-par. The Sound Only decoders (MRC Sounder Series) work very well and without issue. The sound is not as good as the Tsunomies but if there is space for a second chip for ~$30 adding sound that is reliable and clear is not a bad option. I added it to numerous diesels, 2 steamers and a GG1. Each has not failed me yet. I think they are better than the Digitrax options that I have tried.


----------

